# 95 pickup glove box lock replace?



## pramey3 (Dec 20, 2009)

Can anyone give any pointers on replacing the glove box lock on a 95 pickup?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the cylinder or the latch?
I thought you could unscrew the inside of the lid (access panel)to get to the "guts"


----------



## pramey3 (Dec 20, 2009)

the cylinder. I guess you have to remove all the screws inside the door, and the stops in the back of the box pop out for easy removal. I just wasn't sure those door stops simply popped out and didn't want to break them. thanks.


----------

